# Savage Model 111 7mm Mag w/scope $375.00



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=231&cat=225&category=353

$350.00


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice in how you managed to get a firearm ad where they are prohibited, should be deleted in no time. Your link only links to that category not to you own ad, if you care.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Sold


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

;-)


----------

